# Авиация > Матчасть >  Аэродромная техника

## А.Мельников

На каких заводах в СССР выпускались подъёмно-комплектующие столы и прицепные погрузчики контенеров?

----------


## xerf

УМП-350, кажется... В простонародье - МП-шка, печка. Можно продолжать тут помещать фото машин, кои попадутся и были ранее не охвачены?

----------


## А.Мельников

> Можно продолжать тут помещать фото машин, кои попадутся и были ранее не охвачены?


Не только можно, но и нужно.

----------


## AC

О какой!
http://mysite.wanadoo-members.co.uk/...day_01_014.jpg
Отсюда:
http://mysite.wanadoo-members.co.uk/...006_day01.html
http://mysite.wanadoo-members.co.uk/...scow_2006.html
(С) Ken Duffey

----------


## Д.Срибный

А как правильно называется этот аппарат?

----------


## Ученик Чкалова

Коллеги, подскажите, где найти максимум инфы по аэродромным источникам питания. По крайней мере на те, что используются в пассажирских портах столицы. Особенно интересуют компоновка и схемы. Хотя бы блочные.

----------


## А.Мельников

> А как правильно называется этот аппарат?


Топливозаправщик ТЗА-7,5-5334.

----------


## Д.Срибный

Принято, спасибо!

----------


## xerf

В прошлом году кто-то, кажется, Nazar, писал, что никогда не видел бойца в белом халате на полётах? Вот. Это рядовые полёты, комиссия приедет, халат будет белоснежным...

----------


## Юрий

Странно. А для чего он одел белый халат? Даже перед приездом комиссии?! :Tongue:

----------


## robert

1993 Krasnodar

----------


## robert

http://flickr.com/photos/hawkmoon269/139659256/

----------


## Uncle_Bu

Здесь писали по поводу кислородки...
 xerf - "В прошлом году кто-то, кажется, Nazar, писал, что никогда не видел бойца в белом халате на полётах? Вот. Это рядовые полёты, комиссия приедет, халат будет белоснежным..." 
 Юрий - "Странно. А для чего он одел белый халат? Даже перед приездом комиссии?!"

Чтобы избежать пересудов скажу, что везде и во все времена при работе с кислородом оператор обязательно (!!!) должен быть одет в чистый белый халат. Белый потому, что масляные пятна на нем будут лучше видны. Всё чего касается кислород должно быть обезжирено. Особенно соединений касается. Ибо механическое соединение масла с кислородом приводит к взрыву. Никому не советую пробовать. Ибо самому показывали на аэродроме один раз и впечатлений хватило на всю жизнь. Маленькая промасленная тряпочка шарахнула посильнее взрывпакета. А вдруг оператор дунет на себя кислородом случайно да на масляное пятно попадет?!
Поэтому, если механик не собирается стать камикадзе, а офицеры не собираются прибить нерадивого солдата за плохое отношение к службе (что иногда хотелось бы сделать) и после этого сесть в тюрьму (чего совсем не хотелось бы) - надо заставлять механика надевать халат.

----------


## Юрий

> Никому не советую пробовать. Ибо самому показывали на аэродроме один раз и впечатлений хватило на всю жизнь. Маленькая промасленная тряпочка шарахнула посильнее взрывпакета. А вдруг оператор дунет на себя кислородом случайно да на масляное пятно попадет?!


Согласен полностью, штука крайне взрывоопасная. Только былые халаты видел на операторах крайне редко. :Cool:

----------


## Uncle_Bu

Юра, так я и говорю, если солдат не камикадзе и офицеры немного о нем (солдате) и своих детях думают. Что у Вас патроны от ГШ-23 не распиливали на донки и прочие рыболовные снасти?! У меня прапорщик один это под подъездом собственного дома проделывал. Гильзу из полезного цветного металла добывал. Спрашиваю: С гильзой понятно, а куда снаряд денешь? Говорит закопаю в надежном месте. Ну что ж с людьми нашими сделаешь... Не зря же говорили в наше время: "Ушел бы из армии да цирк люблю."

Извините за офф топ.

----------


## Юрий

Да уж, не зря говорится: "Кто в армии служил, тот в цирке не смеется". Интересного много было. И гранаты с БД везли мои коллеги, с целью "поглушить рыбу", весело было, когда это все вытряхивалось перед эшелоном. Но это тема для отдельного разговора. А один, с целью красиво оформить подъезд к гаражу, пытался тащить гильзы от гаубичных снарядов, но пройдя метров 400 к вертолетной площадке, и основательно оттянув руки, с матом выкинул их на дорогу, а ведь как красиво он их очищал всю командировку от копоти. :Redface:

----------


## Д.Срибный

А вот какая футуристическая пожарная машина ездит по нидерландской авиабазе Volkel.

----------


## bogdan

Просьба опознать девайс! Судя по всему, это АПА-35 на базе ЗиС-150. И судя по шасси, этот агрегат выпущен до 1954 года. В справочнике по аэродромной технике говорится, что АПА-35 выпускалюсь на шасси ЗиЛ-130 и ЗиЛ-164, про установку на ЗиС-150 нигде ни слова... Справочник за 1978 год, старее не нашел. Может кто поможет инфой на агрегат, а то уж очень интересная может получится модель.

----------


## 9-13

Сакский радар  :Redface:

----------


## An-Z

> Сакский радар


 :Biggrin:   ну ты его и обозвал! кажись высотомер это.. хотя,да..по сути радар.. :Rolleyes:

----------


## А.Мельников

У кого-нибудь есть фото ЗСЖ-3308 и ВСЗ-3308?

----------


## robert

MiG-23UB 1986

----------


## robert

...........

----------


## AndyK

> У кого-нибудь есть фото ЗСЖ-3308 и ВСЗ-3308?


ЗСЖ-66 на базе "шишиги".

----------


## А.Мельников

> ...........


Шнекороторный снегоочиститель ДЭ-226.

----------


## А.Мельников

> ЗСЖ-66 на базе "шишиги".


Это старый ЗСЖ. А сейчас уже разработан ЗСЖ на базе ГАЗ-3308.

----------


## robert

1962 Primorsko-Atharsk

----------


## AC

А вот здесь вот такие карточки появились:
http://vif2ne.ru/nvk/forum/0/co/1686451.htm
Как девайс называется?

----------


## AC

Современная номенклатура аэродромной техники:
http://www.mod.mil.by/armia/pdf/2008n5/10_05.pdf
И еще материальчик:
http://www.mod.mil.by/armia/pdf/2008n5/8_05.pdf

----------


## oleg_D

[QUOTE=AC;34822]Современная номенклатура аэродромной техники:
http://www.mod.mil.by/armia/pdf/2008n5/10_05.pdf

При открытии пишет, что файл поврежден.
Как бы его проверить/полечить...

----------


## AC

[QUOTE=oleg_D;34833]


> Современная номенклатура аэродромной техники:
> http://www.mod.mil.by/armia/pdf/2008n5/10_05.pdf
> 
> При открытии пишет, что файл поврежден.
> Как бы его проверить/полечить...


Не знаю... У меня все нормально открывает. Возможно, у Вас недостаточно новая версия "Акробата" стоит... (???)  :Confused:

----------


## Chizh

> Современная номенклатура аэродромной техники:
> http://www.mod.mil.by/armia/pdf/2008n5/10_05.pdf
> И еще материальчик:
> http://www.mod.mil.by/armia/pdf/2008n5/8_05.pdf


Спасибо большое!

----------


## AC

> Спасибо большое!


И еще из той же страны:
http://www.mod.mil.by/armia/pdf/2010n1/5.pdf
 :Smile:

----------


## dyyma

нужна схема электрооборудования АПА-5Д

----------


## Lans

кто в курсе что представляла собой система освещения аэродрома Луч-4?
все что есть, вот такое фото с чешского форума

----------


## AC

Всем, кто интересуется аэродромной автотехникой, рекомендую сию новую книгу Е.Кочнева:
http://www.ozon.ru/context/detail/id/5818663/
Начинается она буквально с АПА-7 на шасси "Москвича-400-420К", ну и так далее...

----------


## Mirage

По Лучу-4 пока ничего не нашел, а по Лучу-2 в вышеуказанной книге Е.Кочнева написано следующее:

"_Луч-2 – комплект подвижного аэродромного светотехнического оборудования, размещавшийся в двух автомобилях ЗиЛ-130Е со специальными тентованными кузовами двух одноосных прицепах ИАПЗ-738. Служил для обеспечения взлетов и посадок самолетов на полевых аэродромах в различных метеоусловиях и в любое время суток. В автомобильных кузовах на стеллажах и в ящиках размещались 208 выносных светотехнических огней с лампами накаливания различной мощности и назначения с разными цветными светофильтрами, а также трансформаторы, кабельная сеть, средства управления и телефонной связи. На прицепах устанавливали электростанции ЭСБ-12-ВС-М1 переменного тока напряжением по 400В с силой тока 21,7А и приводом от бензинового мотора ГАЗ-322Б. Экипаж всего комплекта – 8 человек. Масса каждого автомобиля в снаряженном состоянии – 8525 кг, прицепов – по 1700 кг. Максимально допустимая скорость автопоезда – 30 км/ч._" (стр. 372-373)

Подозреваю, что Луч-4 радикально от Луча-2 не отличался.

----------


## Lans2

> По Лучу-4 пока ничего не нашел, а по Лучу-2 в вышеуказанной книге Е.Кочнева написано следующее:
> ..................................................  .............................
> Подозреваю, что Луч-4 радикально от Луча-2 не отличался.


более-менее понятно, спасибо

----------


## Lans2

вроде бы у нас были на аэродромах аварийные барьеры ? никому не встречалась информация по ним?

----------


## Mig

> вроде бы у нас были на аэродромах аварийные барьеры ? никому не встречалась информация по ним?


Вы имеете в виду АТУ - аэродромные тормозные устройства?

----------


## Lans2

> Вы имеете в виду АТУ - аэродромные тормозные устройства?


да я имел ввиду их

----------


## ZaSlon

УПГ-300 (снимки из РЭ)

----------


## Fencer

Снято 01.06.2016 года.

----------


## Fencer

Снято 06.08.2016 года.

----------


## Fencer

АКПМ-3У (снято 21.08.2016 года).

----------


## Fencer

Неплохой сайт по автомобилям https://www.autowp.ru/

----------


## Fencer

Источник https://ok.ru/group/50797249101900/a...6/272974548300

----------


## Fencer

Источник https://ok.ru/aviagarni/album/521086...8/416371915260

----------


## Fencer

"Стартовый командный пункт на шасси автомобиля ЗИС-151. Предложение начальника связи училища подполковника Лысенко Г,Д, изготовлен группой товарищей роты связи." (источник https://ok.ru/group/43724569379067/a...5/579361870843).

----------


## Fencer

"Стартовый командный пункт изготовленный ротой связи училища." (источник https://ok.ru/group/43724569379067/a...5/579361870331).

----------


## Fencer

СКП (источник https://ok.ru/group/53601689927686/a...8/307707212550).

----------


## Fencer

Источник https://ok.ru/aviatekhni/album/52985...9/868280901119

----------


## Fencer

Источник https://ok.ru/profile/533597202933/photos

----------


## Fencer

"Бензозаправщик "БЗ-35" на шасси "ЗИС-6"" (источник https://ok.ru/group/43069575200974/a...6/872822279886)

----------


## Fencer

Авиаторы Балтики https://ok.ru/group/48818199134270/photos

----------


## Fencer

https://ok.ru/vvsboevayaaviacia/albu...2/871938907718

----------


## Fencer

Отделение химиков на учениях (источник https://ok.ru/bagaybaran/photos).

----------


## Fencer

ТЭЧ ап КСК гуппы рр АВ (источник https://ok.ru/bagaybaran/photos).

----------


## Fencer

Источник https://ok.ru/garnizondo/photos

----------


## Fencer

Источник https://ok.ru/group/50706191679654/photos

----------


## Fencer

Виды быстровозводимых аэродромных арочных укрытий для самолётов - 11 Января 2016 - Дальневосточный дестрой

----------

